# Shortening the bow string w/Overhand Knot



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Aside from the twisting method, to shorten bow strings, I found that a simple overhand knot will do the trick. I found this out by accident as I was finding ways to quiet down my recurve bows. One over hand knot shortens the string about an 1/8th of an inch. I make the knot about an inch down from the base of the serving of the string loop. Anyone else do this and has anyone also tried this on compound bow strings? Thanks.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I remember doing this a few years back on my recurve. The result was a welt from mid chest to my forehead when it broke and slapped me.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

soonerboy said:


> I remember doing this a few years back on my recurve. The result was a welt from mid chest to my forehead when it broke and slapped me.




Not laughing at you, just laughing with you :wink:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Shortening the bow string w/ovrhand Knot*



tacoben said:


> Aside from the twisting method, to shorten bow strings, I found that a simple overhand knot will do the trick. I found this out by accident as I was finding ways to quiet down my recurve bows. One over hand knot shortens the string about an 1/8th of an inch. I make the knot about an inch down from the base of the serving of the string loop. Anyone else do this and has anyone also tried this on compound bow strings? Thanks.


 I can't get anyone to let me try it on their bow.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd be afraid the tight radius formed from twisting the string to form a knot would damage the string. I know tying an ovehand like that in fishing line weakens it. I think I'll just stick to using the right length strings.


----------



## C West (Aug 2, 2007)

Neo's right. Any time you tie an overhand knot in a string/rope/cord, you get a weak spot where the knot is.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

neo71665 said:


> I'd be afraid the tight radius formed from twisting the string to form a knot would damage the string. I know tying an ovehand like that in fishing line weakens it. I think I'll just stick to using the right length strings.


I was thinking the same thing.....

this is just how classic ******* moments start.:wink:


----------



## flamethrower (Dec 15, 2004)

A simple overhand knot can weaken the material it is tied in by as much as 50%.A shoelace- maybe in a pinch but a bow stringNo thanks.


----------

